# Pondering DRO for my PM-1228LB Lathe



## SRay53TxTn (Jan 25, 2021)

As a* "future"* upgrade I'm pondering a DRO installation on my PM-1228 lathe.
Looking for thoughts/opinions the pro/cons of this type of install and investment.

Currently has no DRO, however, my PM-728V-T mill (scheduled to arrive in a couple weeks will be equipped with one).

If pro what mft and type would you'd recommend; noting cost and ease of install. 
It would be my first DRO install and I believe I have the necessary skills for the install.

Thank you!


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a TPACTools DRO on my Grizzly 14 x 40 (G0709) lathe and love it.  It's especially nice when turning to a shoulder.  Face the part, Zero the DRO and make a cut to a known length.  I used to use a 2" travel dial indicator on a magnetic base.  The DRO is so much more convenient.

I wrote the width of my parting tools on the tool holders.  If I grab a GTN-3 with a 0.122" width, I touch the tool on the face of the part and plug in "0.122".  Then move to the groove/parting line and cut away.

Mine has 5 micron scales on both the X and Z (X is the cross feed, Z is the longitudinal).  My resolution in diameter mode is in 0.0004" increments off the top of my head.  You'll get recommendations here for 1 micron scales so your resolution will be in 0.0001" steps (or better).  Frankly, I still go to a micrometer if it's super critical, the 5 micron scale works fine for me.  I ran a bolt into my carriage to prevent mashing the X/Y scale with the tail stock.  Photos are in the link below.

Mine has glass scales.  You can go with magnetic ones also though I've had the cheaper glass scales for 4 1/2 years with no issues.

Here's the thread to my DRO install:









						Grizzly G0709 Lathe Dro Install
					

Absolutely LOVE the 4-axis DRO on my Mill, figured it was time to put one on my Grizzly G0709 14” x 40” lathe.  Many options out there for DRO’s, I chose TPACTools.com.  I paid a little more than I could have from some of the eBay overseas vendors ($375 delivered), but went with Tom for a few...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Bruce


----------



## SRay53TxTn (Jan 28, 2021)

Bruce,
Excellent details and really helps in my lathe DRO research.
Thank you for the information!

Steve


----------



## Bluedog (Jan 28, 2021)

Go for it, you won’t regret it. I put one on my 12x36 lathe with magnetic scales from Dro Pros. It has 5 micron scales on the Z and 1micron on the X.


----------

